# Blonde nurse



## Psychomuso (Sep 17, 2009)

In the diabetes clinic, the doctor walks into the nurses' office to find the rather buxom nurse fondling a very happy male patient. "No,no nurse" the doctor cried "I said prick his finger".


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2009)

pmsl


----------

